# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  Eastwood LP tenor

## vwfye

I have one ordered.  Once here, I will give the full rundown of fit and finish!
It will be tuned in GDAE.

----------

fox

----------


## vwfye

Even like the color!

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## DougC

> Even like the color!


I've got to admit, as a lover of acoustic instruments, that this is_ very cool_.
*I want one! *

----------


## vwfye

I play my Eastwood Mando almost every week and want to see how this fits for some of the more up tempo stuff we do at the beginning of each set.  I'm also very curious to see how the P90s sound as well.

----------


## JIMGDAE

Would like to hear how it sounds.

----------


## vwfye

Supposed to be here Friday night

----------


## SincereCorgi

I need another tenor like a hole in the head but they got those colors EXACTLY RIGHT. Headstock logo looks great, too.

----------


## vwfye

The other is Cherry

----------


## spufman

Yeah for me that is definitely a tempting tenor. My two favorite guitars (a ‘68 LP and a Hamer Artist) both have P90s. I love the P90 punch. Hope you receive a primo example!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Oh. They don't seem to list these anymore?
Looks great. I want one too! The only non wide neck tenors they list atm are the delta and classic. 
Spotted a second hand SG w Bigsby tho...

----------


## jefflester

> Oh. They don't seem to list these anymore?
> Looks great. I want one too! The only non wide neck tenors they list atm are the delta and classic. 
> Spotted a second hand SG w Bigsby tho...


It's not one of their current production models (like the Warren Ellis Tenor or the Classic Tenor), it's a custom shop project. Enough people had to commit to getting one (crowdsource funding like GoFundMe) in order for them to get built. I'm not sure where that leaves people who want to get one now. Even though it says it ended in March (or that is when it was fulled funded) it looks like you can still "Support" the project and get one for $599?

https://eastwoodcustoms.com/projects/eastwood-lp-tenor/

23" scale is almost full LP scale length of 24 3/4" The body size must be almost (or exactly?) full size.

----------


## vwfye

The good news: I have a box!
The bad news: I have about 3 hours before I get to open said box.

----------


## vwfye

Alright, got the box open!  It is gorgeous... Not yellow, but gorgeous!  
The packaging for shipping was outer box, padding, inner box, padded gig bag, soft foam wrap, guitar.  
The cherry color has more depth to it than the pictures I had seen show.
The silly thing, after travelling from Illinois to oergon was in tune.  Seriously!  It was in tune.
Set up is really good, just need to move the pickups a touch closer to the strings.

Now, as to reaching chords, I get to learn some new technique as I am not used to that much each and my stubby fingers are, well, stubby.
I will plug it in tomorrow when it isn't 10pm.

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## vwfye



----------

Verne Andru

----------


## vwfye



----------


## vwfye

Just ran the LP through its paces on my Vox modeling amp.  First thing?  Those P90s are sooooooo much hotter than what is on any of my other instruments!
As to the tone?  Very cool, rich and varied depending on what pick up you are using.  This is going to be fun!  The set up is 99% where I want it out of the box... minor things to do per taste.
I would highly recommend one if you are thinking of going with a solid body that isn't out of a custom shop!

----------


## vwfye

Better pic, ignore 70s wallpaper:

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I so want one!

----------


## vwfye

> I so want one!


This was my 3rd attempt to get one.  That is why I'm not being upset that it wasn't the TV yellow.  I'm just glad I got one!

----------


## vwfye

The P90s have a nice creamy sound on my clean channel with tone at 7 and volume at 5 with both pickups.  
Having not played a tenor prior, it looks like I can even fake it through a bass line as needed.  
Thursday night is my first rehearsal through the house system and my pedals... That will be revealing!

I couldn't wait, so I buzzed over and plugged into the sound system and we dialed it in.
Clean tone is freaking rich and awesome!  Mild OD will blend in nicely.  My Univox Superfuzz clone screams and this thing has sustain for days!  
Overall, I am very, very pleased!

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## vwfye

So, tonight at rehearsal we ran through the full set and everyone like the sound it added.  Then after going through the set all the string players took turns and had a go.  After full on work from folks with tone, volume and pedal experimenting, serveral guys declared that they would love to play one!  
Even the die hard PSR and Strat guys were loving the tones this tenor can produce!!!

What a fantastic investment.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

I'm still kind of into the "classic" model they do as I'm getting joy tuning my acoustic GDGD doing jazzy type stuff. Dunno what the quality is like. Hoping my mate might buy something off me to fund it.

I'd still like to have an "octave" bass tuning so basically all in fourths. God knows what I'd tune to and what strings.

----------


## vwfye

Happy enough with it that I will use it tonight for a candlelight service tonight.  Woot!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

My Mum has given me £500 towards this. Gonna order! 
Can't decide between yellow or cherry. I think the yellow is well funky though

----------

fox

----------


## vwfye

I wanted the TV yellow, but the cherry is purdy too!

----------


## fox

I find the yellow ones have more sustain but the red ones have more volume!

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Actually I've ended up saving on shipping by going for the classic. Took me a while to decide but also talked to mates about it. It's in natural finish.

----------


## vwfye

Tonight we will be running through a Mooer 007 preamp or the Mooer Blues Mood pedals.  Looking forward to hearing how it sounds.

----------


## Freddyfingers

I am glad Eastwood came along.  They put out a bunch of affordable gear that people seem to want.   I have a few of their products.  Mandocaster, bass vi, and recently the SG tenor with Bigsby.  When the tenor arrived, it was tuned to octave mandolin tuning, with a poor choice of string type.   I changed it to tenor tuning and it came to life.  Got it for my wife that is learning on a blue ridge tenor i have.  Hoped it would bring out some new ideas for her.  I got it so she could get some amplified tones the acoustic cant do.  I plugged it into my 57 twin reissue and turned it up to 7.  Its a different beast at that point.   Considering another to tune to open slide.

----------


## vwfye

Very cool!  I am tuned to gdae and just love the tones with the p90s.  Absolutely comes to life with that 007 preamp and/or the blues pedal.

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

Am considering a yamaha thr10 or thr5 as a home amp. Can't afford anything else anyway - and don't want to blast my fiancé and stepdaughter out of the house 

I've read good things about them and will demo at my mate's shop. 
For my open mic needs can I use it by plugging it into the desk...I wonder?

----------


## sonic

> Am considering a yamaha thr10 or thr5 as a home amp. Can't afford anything else anyway - and don't want to blast my fiancé and stepdaughter out of the house 
> 
> I've read good things about them and will demo at my mate's shop. 
> For my open mic needs can I use it by plugging it into the desk...I wonder?


If you want a tube amp have a look for an Epiphone Valve Junior lovely little 5 watt amp. I picked one up for under £100
Not sure you can go straight into the desk. I have a zoom multi guitar pedal that you can go straight to a desk from. But I believe you will need something to sort the impedance between them.

----------


## vwfye

I've got one of the Vox 20s that uses solid state and tube tech.  It works really well even at low volume.  My preferred tube amp is my Univox U45B, but it needs some servicing right now.

----------


## vwfye

Wow, the more I play it, the better I like it!  Getting the tones I want dialled in and wow!

----------


## JIMGDAE

Recently purchased an Eastwood LP Tenor in TV Yellow.
Early days yet, but sounds good to me and plays like a dream.

cheers
Jim from Australia

----------


## vwfye

Now I'm jealous!  TV yellow is awesome!

----------


## vwfye

Today I went to get new strings.  Shop didn't have the recommended 18 for my A string.  We'll have to see if a 16 is up to the challenge.

----------


## vwfye

I'm still playing mine and still love it!  Fit and finish was/is excellent!

----------


## vwfye

Just shy of two years of ownership and performing and it is still a fantastic instrument!  Now paired with a Mooer GE150 multi pedal, it sings or screams as I wish.  Great value for dollar!

----------

fox, 

Verne Andru

----------


## Lord of the Badgers

well, this would have been your alternative  :Smile:

----------


## vwfye

I am really starting to wonder why more electric tenors are not P90 driven.  Today it was able to growl for up tempo songs and then just sings/chimes with just the flip of the toggle switch on the same pedal.
It sure made me look good.  Thanks P90s!

----------

